# I'm selling my mint HD Tivo unit with Lifetime subscription



## bsacco (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi All,

Thought I would pass this deal along to you all.

I am a long-time member of this forum and now I am selling my Tivo.

Mint TiVo HD TCD652160 (160 GB) DVR w/LIFETIME SUBSCRIPTION
on sale by 100% seller on Ebay now at:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320650799684&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Best,
bob


----------

